# Front End Grill Conversion/Update



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I own a 2003 Ford F-250. And I just bought a grill off a 2005 f250. I want to update the look of my f250 to a newer one. I am going to buy the headlights next when I find them. I was wondering what kind of modifications have to be made to it. And If you have any picks up your trucks that you updated the look of your truck would help. THANKS!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I was thinking about doing the same thing to my 01 F250


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I bought the grill for $25 and $21 to ship lol. But the one I got is the work truck one. But it doesnt matter because I have the XLT sport package with the bumpers and grill painted the body color of the truck. But with are trucks ages we have to cut the bottom part of the grill off so it will fit. Here is a link.
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/712978-cutting-an-05-grill-to-fit-a-99-04-a.html?highlight=grille


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

i got my harley davidson grill to 04 which fits perfect, but the head lights i know your gonna need to rotozip the header panel a little for them to fit correctly but other then that it wont be too tough. personally i wouldnt go all crazy the one piece lights are nice but i get tons of comp's on my lights... heres what mine look like.


----------

